# Another Pigeon



## tstjohn (Dec 25, 2007)

He is a nother new homer. It's a yellow moddle. Its a lot darker than the picture.

Thanks for looking.

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

very nice yellow mottled pigeon, Im sure your glad you got another one.!


----------



## Comriest (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful bird


----------

